

This Cold Email Landed Me a $15k Consulting Project - jrod2121
http://clientflow.io/blog/how-one-cold-email-landed-me-a-15k-consulting-project/?=hn

======
AVTizzle
Love the simplicity of the cold email sent:

Hi XXX,

I wanted to find out if you had any design needs at YYY (redesign, landing
pages, UX, etc.)?

We can increase sales, engagement, conversions and more through our design and
UX strategies.

Interested? Email me back. I'd love to chat.

~~~
robodale
I do plenty of cold emailing, and this email is effective due to the counter-
intuitive order of content in the email AND the brevity of the content.

Starting out with the question will result in MUCH higher response rates than
if you dump a paragraph or two of fluff about you, your company, the amazing
team you have, etc ,etc...and THEN ask the question to the contact.

As for brevity - the shorter the email the better.

I challenge any of you sending emails like this to immediately follow up with
a phone call to the contact asking the same thing. Watch your conversions
skyrocket.

~~~
marcomassaro
Marco here from the blog post.

100% true. I used to send emails with lots of fluff about what I was doing,
building etc. Nobody cares. Its basically the equivalent of walking up to a
stranger on the street and pitching them your business. They are basically
going to ignore you and walk away...

That's why the brief emails like you mention and asking a question convert so
well. Put the focus on them.

Thanks for reading

------
PeterWhittaker
Good article, straightforward approach. Also contains good advice herein on
negotiating with potential clients.

~~~
marcomassaro
Thanks Peter. Glad you enjoyed the article!

